# At least one of my hens use it



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

My hens werent using the box on at thebut at least 1 has! She mustve been desperate!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have hens that will kick other hens out of the box to use that one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. Me too. Or they will try to squeeze in there with the one that's already there.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Same here lol.


----------

